# Emirates ID Question



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a friend who is in the dilemma about Emirates ID.
She was employed in a free zone company in JAFZA which later on transferred to JLT. When she left the company and transferred to a free zone company in Dubai Airport Free Zone in September, her old company took her Emirates ID.

Questions:
1. Is the company allowed to take her ID?
2. What is the process for getting a new ID? Her old ID is valid until 2015 but it is with the old company.
3. If the old company give it back to her, is it even valid? Or she is still required to renew her ID?
4. If renewal is required, will she be fined?
5. If she is fined, what is the maximum amount of fine?

Thank you so much in advance.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

She will probably find her old ID is no longer valid. If your residency is cancelled, then your ID and eGate cards are automatically up invalidated too. She needs to go to a typing centre and reapply with her new visa. Why is her ID with her old company? Not sure about the fine situation. She could try calling the EID center. Alternatively, there's someone on the forum who I think works for them, see if you can find him and send a PM (run a search on Emirates ID and you will see posts from him). Incidentally, it's a good idea to keep copies of all documents, visa, passport, labour card, ID card, eGate, driving licence - often they are needed for other things, but it's helpful in case anything is ever mislaid/lost, etc.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 23, 2012)

The company should not be keeping her ID. 

BedouGirl is right, she will have to re apply for an ID.


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers. I have already contacted Emirates ID Authority through their Facebook page.

Here is their reply for everybody's info:
Hi,
Could you be of assistance to my friend?
She was working with a company in JAFZA which then relocated to JLT. Last September, she transferred to another company in Dubai Airport Free Zone and her VISA with the old company was cancelled and her Emirates ID was taken by the old company.
Here are some of my questions in behalf of her:
1. Is the old Emirates ID still valid? It said it is valid until 2014 or 2015 (can't remember).
2. Is she required to renew her Emirates ID to associate it with the new company?
3. Is the old Emirates ID Card required for this renewal?
4. Does the old company has the right at all to keep the Emirates ID of my friend? In my opinion, it is my friend's ID and it should not be taken from her. Correct me if I'm wrong.
5. If my friend is required to renew her Emirates ID, will she be fined because she took action late?
6. If she will be fined? How much is the fine and what is the maximum fine?
I hope you can help us. Information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Peter

Reply:
Hi Peter, here are the answers to your questions: 
1- please be informed that when the visa got cancelled , the ID will be cancelled automatically so her old ID is not valid any more.
2-Yes, she has to visit the registration center and issue an ID number certificate since she doesn't have the old ID card then visit the typing center and apply for ID renewal. 
3- it is required but if it's not available she needs to visit the registration center and issue an ID number certificate. 
4- Please be advised that the company is not allowed to keep the Emirates ID of its employees as this is a personal document and it has to be with its holder all the time, please refer to: ID Card Holder?s Duties - Emirates Identity Authority 
5- there are 14 days grace period from the date of the new visa issuance to apply for Id renewal after that the delay charges will be applied AED 20 per day up to AED 1000. 
6- mentioned on no.5 
Hope that we have answered your inquiries properly, please let us know if you have further inquiries


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe (Sep 14, 2011)

Co is not allowed to take her ID plz don't fall for this BS


----------

